# Thorpe Park Day Before E/C



## struthie

Have been asked to go to Thopre Park but its the day before my e/c do you think it would be ok to go,or not?

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Ruth

Go!!! Take your mind off things!!

Ruth


----------



## struthie

OOOH thank you Ruth xxx


----------

